# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  K Harfiyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe İsimler

## veli

Kaban 
Kabanbay 
Kabşut 
Kaçaç 
Kaçanküke 
Kaçkar 
Kaçut 
Kadak 
Kadır 
Kadırbilge 
Kadırkan 
Kağan 
Kağanoğul 
Kağarlık 
Kakşaaçkı 
Kalaç 
Kalalduruk 
Kalım 
Kalımtı 
Kalın 
Kalıng 
Kalınkaraaçkı 
Kalkaman 
Kalkan 
Kalkankılıç 
Kalmuk 
Kalpas 
Kam 
Kambuktu 
Kamçı 
Kamır 
Kamırtegin 
Kan 
Kana 
Kanak 
Kanaluk 
Kanat 
Kancı* 
Kançı* 
Kançora 
Kandıbay 
Kandemir 
Kandurmuş 
Kanelçi 
Kanık 
Kanımdı 
Kanıtgan 
Kanlı 
Kanoğul 
Kantoyun 
Kanturalı 
Kantüre 
Kapağan 
Kapak 
Kapan 
Kapgan 
Kaplan 
Kaplangerey 
Kapsın 
Kara 
Karaaçkı 
Karaalp 
Karaarslan 
Karaarslanbörü 
Karaba 
Karabakşı 
Karabars 
Karabayır 
Karabıyık 
Karaboğa 
Karabölük 
Karabörü 
Karabudak 
Karabuluk 
Karabulut 
Karaca* 
Karacaoğlan 
Karaça* 
Karaçuk 
Karaçur 
Karademir 
Karadoğan 
Karadoğma 
Karaevli 
Karagöz 
Karagüne 
Karak* 
Karakağan 
Karakaş 
Karakızıl 
Karakulagu 
Karakun 
Karakunaz 
Karakurt 
Karakuş 
Karakuzu 
Karaküyük 
Karaman 
Karaoğul 
Karaokuy 
Karasungur 
Karategin 
Karatoğma 
Karaton 
Karatoyun 
Karatüken 
Karavul 
Karayülük 
Karayağma 
Karayan 
Karayığaç 
Karçıgay 
Karçur 
Kargın 
Karguy 
Karık 
Karımış 
Karınkağan 
Karkın 
Karlı 
Karlık 
Karluk 
Karpak 
Kartal 
Kasık 
Kasırga 
Kasırku 
Kasmış 
Katı 
Katık 
Katkı 
Katkay 
Katku 
Katmış 
Kavşut 
Kavul 
Kavurt 
Kay 
Kaya 
Kayaesrük 
Kayan 
Kaydu 
Kaygısız 
Kaygusuz 
Kayı 
Kayımtı 
Kayın 
Kayıtgan 
Kayıtsu

Kaykan 
Kaymas 
Kaymış 
Kaynak* 
Kayra 
Kaysakık 
Kaysıdı 
Kaytak 
Kaytmaz 
Kazan 
Kazanç* 
Kazgan 
Kazıkurt 
Kazılık 
Kazılıkkoca 
Kazuk 
Kebek 
Keğen 
Kekmen Keldibeğ Kelgin Kençek Kenik 
Kensiğ 
Kerşin 
Kereküçü 
Keriaçarı 
Kerik 
Kerki 
Kerskiç 
Ketimurungu 
Ketire 
Ketkara 
Ketkaratudun 
Kettaş 
Keyargun 
Keyken* 
Kezik 
Kılat 
Kılıç 
Kılıçarslan 
Kılıçkalkan 
kılıçkamçı 
Kılıçkan 
Kımızın* 
Kına 
Kından 
Kınık 
Kınrul 
Kınsun 
Kıp 
Kıpçak 
Kıprıdı 
Kıra 
Kıraç 
Kıraçata 
Kırgı 
Kırgıdı 
Kırgız 
Kırgu 
Kırguy 
Kıryağız 
Kısak 
Kıtay 
Kıvılcım* 
Kıyagan 
Kıyağanurungu 
Kıyan 
Kıyangüçü 
Kıyanselçük 
Kıyımtı 
Kıyıntıtoyun 
Kızık 
Kızılalma* 
Kızılalmıla* 
Kızılarslan 
Kızılboğa 
Kızılbörü* 
Kızılelma* 
Kızılkurt* 
Kiçgine 
Kilter 
Kiminsü 
Kimintüre 
Kindoğmuş 
Kinsin 
Kirti 
Kişecik 
Kiten 
Kitir 
Kobulsun 
Kobuz* 
Koç 
Koçak 
Koçgar 
Koçkar 
Koçun 
Koçungar 
Koçunkar 
Koğuş 
Konat* 
Konçak 
Koldaş 
Kondubay 
Konuk* 
Konur 
Konuralp 
Konurbörü* 
Konurkoca 
Konurkurt* 
Kopuz* 
Korkağan 
Korkut 
Korla 
Korlaelçi 
Koru 
Kosan 
Koskaman 
Koşu 
Koşuk* 
Koşulgan 
Koşututuk 
Kotan 
Kotantuğrul 
Kotku* 
Kozar 
Kozuçak 
Kök 
Kökbilgekan 
Kökboğa 
Kökbudak 
Kökçü 
Köklü 
Köktürk 
Köküskaya 
Kökyük 
Kölbilge 
Kölbilgekan 
Kölirkin 
Kölkağan 
Költegin 
Kömen 
Könder 
Könüdiri 
Köp 
Körü 
Körük 
Körüyük 
Körpeoğul 
Kösemen 
Kövenç 
Közemiş 
Közünçü 
Ku 
Kuba 
Kubaçakırca 
Kubılay 
Kubuz* 
Kuçan 
Kuçursu 
Kudabıdın 
Kudatmış 
Kuduğubatur 
Kukun* 
Kulagu 
Kulakara 
Kulan 
Kulanarslan 
Kulapa 
Kulapaurungu 
Kulbak 
Kulbert 
Kuldurak 
Kulmas 
Kulpa 
Kuluç 
Kulunkara 
Kumandur 
Kumararslan 
Kumaşbay 
Kumuk 
Kun 
Kunçuk 
Kunan 
Kunanbay 
Kunaz 
Kuncuk 
Kunu 
Kur 
Kurbas 
Kurç 
Kurça 
Kurçdemir 
Kurçer 
Kurçu 
Kurgan 
Kurla 
Kurlaelçi 
Kurman 
Kursul 
Kurşun 
Kurt 
Kurtçu 
Kurtoga 
Kurtul 
Kurtulmuş 
Kurtulur 
Kurtuluş 
Kuruç 
Kuruçdemir 
Kuruğşın 
Kurum 
Kurumçuoğul 
Kuşuk 
Kut* 
Kutaçun 
Kutalmış 
Kutan 
Kutbulan 
Kutbuldu 
Kutbulmuş 
Kutdağ 
Kutkan 
Kutku* 
Kutlu* 
Kutlualp 
Kutlubağatarkan 
Kutlubeğ 
Kutluboğa 
Kutlubört 
Kutluçigşi 
Kutludemir 
Kutludemirtayak 
Kutludurmuş 
Kutlukağan 
Kutlukaya 
Kutluşat 
Kutlutaş 
Kutlutayak 
Kutlutegin 
Kutlutunga 
Kuttağ 
Kutulmuş 
Kutuzurungu 
Kuyakuz 
Kuyaş* 
Kuz 
Kübeyaruk 
Küç 
Küçdemir 
Küçekül 
Küçet 
Küçkara 
Küçlü 
Küçlübilge 
Küçlütegin 
Küçtegin 
Küdaruk 
Küdarukbeğ 
Küke 
Kül 
Külbilge 
Külçur 
Küldürtey 
Külegen* 
Kültegin 
Kültudun 
Külü 
Külüçur 
Külük 
Külükapa 
Külükbilge 
Külükçur 
Külükınanç 
Külüksengün 
Külüktutuk 
Külükurungu 
Kün 
Künbermiş 
Künç 
Künçtutuk 
Küntoğsu* 
Küpe 
Kür 
Kürbeği 
Kürboğa 
Kürebir 
Küregen 
Kürgen 
Kürkan 
Kürşat 
Kürtürk 
Küten 
Kütey 
Küvçü 
Küyük 
Küzençik

----------

